# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  التهابات الجيوب الانفية...

## مناجاة الصابرين

*التهابات الجيوب الانفية ....Sinusitis* 
*التهاب الجيوب الأنفية شائع في الشتاء . ينتج من التهاب المادة المخاطية التي تكسو التجويفات في عظام الوجه ، وتسمى جيوب . إنه تلوف حميد لكن انتظار الشفاء منه طويل ولو قصر .*
*ولنتعرف على هذا النوع من الالتهابات .. يجب ان نعرف ما هي الجيوب الانفية .. كما يلي ..* 

*مقدمة موجزة ..*




*- الجيوب (sinuses) شكل من التجاويف المملوءة بالهواء(مساحات مليئة بالهواء) تحيط بالعينين والأنف،*
*وتوجد داخل عظام الجمجمة، وهي ترتبط بتجاويف الأنف عبر فتحات صغيرة.*
*- إلتهاب الجيوب الأنفية هو إلتهاب الغشاء المحيط بالجيوب.*
*- هذه التجاويف معقمة ومبطنة بغشاء رقيق يفرز المخاط ،وتقوم خلايا شعرية بكسح المخاط لطرد الجسيمات*
*الغريبة والكائنات الدقيقة مثل البكتيريا والفيروسات وكذلك ذرات الغبار.*  




*- في الأحوال الط**بيع**ية يحدث تصريف المخاط من خلال فتحات صغيرة بين الجيوب الانفية والأنف.*
*ويحدث إلتهاب الجيوب الأنفية عندما يقع إنسداد لهذا النظام الط**بيع**ي في الصرف* 
*- يعتقد الأطباء أن الجيوب لها دور في تعديل نوعية الصوت.*
*- يرافق غالبآ إلتهاب الجيوب العداوي التي تصيب السبيل التنفسي العلوي كالزكام أو حمى الكلأ،*
*ويكون الوضع مؤلمآ ومزعجآ في كلا الحالتين.*
*- يشفى إلتهاب الجيوب عادة بدون علاج لكن قد يعاود الظهور بأعراض أكثر حدة.*
*- في الحالات الحادة قد تستمر نوبات إلتهاب الجيوب لأشهر عديدة.*
*- نادرآ ما يعاني الصغار من هذه الحالة لأن الجيوب لا يكتمل نموها حتى عمر الأربع أو الخمس سنوات.* 


*تسمى الجيوب المختلفة بإسم العظام الموجودة فيها، فالجيوب الفقمية تقع في عظام الخد*
*أما جيوب الجبهة فتقع في الفسحة الموجودة فوق الحاجبين*
*في حين تقع الجيوب الغربالية والوتدية داخل الجمجمة* 



*ما هي الاسباب ؟؟* 

*بشكل عام يحصل إلتهاب الجيوب الأنفية نتيجة العدوى بإحدى فيروسات الزكام الشائعة( نتيجة إلتهاب الأنف*
*الناجم عن الزكام أو الإنفلونزا) وقد تنسد هذه الجيوب وتمتليء بالسوائل مسببة ألمآ في الوجه.*
*وتحدث معظم الأعراض بعد ثلاثة إلى عشرة أيام من الإصابة بالزكام.*
*- يمكن لحمى القشع والحساسيات الأخرى أن تسبب إلتهاب الجيوب الأنفية.* 

*ما انواعه ؟؟* 
*التهاب الجيوب هذا على نوعين : الحاد المزمن . والالتهاب الحاد ينتج في غالبية الأحيان من آثار رشح لم يعالج كما يجب . والالتهاب المزمن هو التهاب حاد لم يتمكن المريض من الخلاص منه ..*  
*الالتهاب الحاد..*

*الجدول السريري الكلاسيكي الحاد مشابه جدا لذلك الدال على الرشح الذي يطول أمده ولا يشفى ، تواكبه آلام في الرأس تشتد عندما يحركه المريض وعندما يصاب العطاس ، إلى جانب ارتفاع في درجات الحرارة الجسدية وإحساس بالإرهاق الكلي . يصفر السيلان الأنفي سريعا ويتكثف فتنسد به الجيوب . لمواجهة التهاب الجيوب الحاد الذي لم يعالجه ال*
*علاج الكلاسيكي ( مضادات حيوية + مضادات للالتهابات ) يضطر الطبيب إلى فتح الجيوب المنسدة جراحيا بغية إفراغها مما تكدس فيها من جديد . لكن هذه الوسيلة العلاجية في تراجع مذ وضعت المضادات الحيوية القوية في خدمة المرضى .*

*الالتهاب المزمن..* 
*يكون التهاب الجيوب مزمنا متى دام اكثر من 3 أشهر . وهذا يترجم فعليا في تقاطع حالات " انسداد الأنف " و " سيلان الأنف " . بخلاف الالتهاب الحاد ، الألم غير شديد إلا فيما ندر ، لكن السيلان الأنفي يبقى مصدر ضيق . يصاب المريض بالعطاس المتكرر إذ إن هذا السيلان حاصل أيضا في الحنجرة والقصبة الهوائية ، مما قد يؤدي إلى حصول تلوثات تنفسية أخرى كذلك الرئة مثلا . إلى جانب الفحوصات الشعاعية . قد يطلب ال*

*طبيبصورا شعاعية خاصة (scanner) لمعرفة مدى تطور التلوث . في بعض الحالات يكون التدخل الجراحي ضروريا .* 


*الاعراض والعلامات ..*




*- الصداع(ألم في الرأس)*
*- الحمى(إرتفاع في الحرارة)*
*- إنسداد الأنف وتفريغ أنفي ملطخ( أنف مسدود ومتقرح مع إفراز كثيف)*
*- الإحساس بالألم فوق الجيب المصاب.*
*- إحمرار حول العينين في بعض الأحيان.*
*- الشعور بإمتلاء الرأس عند الإنحناء إلى الأمام.*
*- ألم في العينين أو الخدين.*
*- في بعض الأحيان يرافق الحالة ألم في الأسنان الموجودة أسفل الجيب الأنفي مباشرة.*
*- رعشات القشعريرة.*
*- وهن يبلغ من الشدة حدآ يجعل المريض يلازم الفراش.*




*التشخيص ..* 




*يتم التشخيص بالفحص السريري للمريض .. ثم اجراء الفحوصات اللازمة .. وكما يلي ..*


*- يقوم الطبيب بالضغط على الوجنتين والجبهة للتأكد من عدم وجود أي إيلام فيهما.*
*- يقوم أيضآ بفحص فمك وزورك والممرات الأنفية.*
*- وقد يقوم بتسليط ضوء عبر الجلد للتأكد ما إذا كانت الجيوب شفافة ورائقة.*
*- سوف يطلب لك أيضآ صوة للجيوب بالأشعة السينية (أشعة مقطعية) إذا إشتبه بوجود إلتهاب جيوب مزمن.*
*العـــــــــــــــــــلاج*

*هناك* *علاج** ولله الحمد* *علاج** سهل وهو لمن يعاني من حساسية الأنف أو الجيوب الأنفية* *وآثارها مثل الصداع النصفي أو الاحتقان وبإمكانه أن يعالجها بطريقة سهله لا تأخذ خمس دقائق وليس هذا فقط بل لا يكلف شيئا من المال* 

*وجميعها متوفرة بين أيدينا وهي طريقة فيزيائية لل**علاج** وليس لها آثار جانبية بإذن الله وليس هذه الطريقة فقط لل**مرض**ى* *بل يجب أن يستخدمها جميع الناس صغار وكبار لتنظيف الأنف من القذرات وذلك بتكرارها يوميا.،*

*الأدوات: ماء دافئ – ربع ملعقة شاي ملح غير معالج باليود – وعاء من الفخار أو البلاستيك أوneti pot 'و هي قنينة يشبه الفانوس السحري' (أو أي شيء يؤدي نفس الغرض ) – حوض ماء (استخدام غسالة اليدين)*

*الطريقة: تخلط الملح مع الماء الدافئ وتوضع في وعاء Neti Pot ، وتصب من إحدى المنخرين وذلك بإنزال الرأس على حوض الماء ولف الرأس بزاوية لكي يتم إخراج الماء من المنخار الآخر ولا تخف سوف تحس كأنك تغرق في بركة وهذا في البداية ولكن لا تحس بهذا غالبا إلا إذا كان الماء بارد ولكنك يجب أن تستخدم الماء الدافئ وبعدها تنثر باستخدام المناديل وان شاء الله تشفى بإذن الله.*



*توضيحات: -أنعم الله علينا بأن ننظف أنوفنا بالنثر في الوضوء ونكرارها يوميا 
5 مرات ومن السنة تنظيف الأنف بعد الاستيقاظ من النوم لأن الشيطان يمكث في الأماكن القذرة.*

*-وهناك نعمة كبيرة جدا وهي السجود وهذه تساعد في تحفيز عمل الجيوب الأنفية.*

*-والطريقة هذه سوف تغنيك عن استخدم ال**علاج**ات والأدوية الكيماوية التي فيها آثار جانبية.*

*-إذا الجيوب الأنفية تعمل بشكل ط**بيع**ي سوف يتم تنظيف الأنف من قبلها وذلك بخروج المخاط بالنثر .*

*-إذا وجد احتقان أو احتباس في الأنف سوف تحس بضغط في الأنف وألم
فوق جفنا العينين ويمكنك الضغط عليها لتأكد من وجود احتقان وسوف تحس بألم عند الضغط عليها بيدك.*

*- عند صب الماء يساعد في تحفيز الجيوب الأنفية لإخراج المخاط. -وتنظيف الأنف ليس بصعب كأنك تنظف أي جزء من جسمك.*

*-سوف تحس بإحساس جميل جدا بعد التنظيف وكذلك هذه الطريقة تذهب النعاس*

*-هناك* *اجهزة** تباع و تستخدم بدلا من القنينة ولك الخيار في الاستخدام وجميع الاجهزه توجد في الصيدلي*

*وهذا ال**علاج** يسمى*

*غسل وري وترطيب الأنف*

*طريقة عرفها القدماء ويصفها الأطباء للتخفيف من مشاكل الأنف والجيوب*

*وتستطيعون الوصول لنتيجه نفسها عن طريق استنشاق ماء البحر الى ان تحسوا طعمه في حلقكم 
افعلوها لكل فتحة انف ثلاث مرااات ولمدة 3 ايام
وباذن الله سوف تتشافون بدون الحاجه الى ادويه*



منقول


مع تمنياتي لكم بالصحة والعافية


نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياعلي مناجاه والله اصبتي على الوتر* 
*اعاني من سنوات طويله من هالمرض المزمن* 
*تعالجت لفتره طويله وما من اي  فايده لين مليت من العلاج وتركته خليه على الله احسن* 

*..عجبتني طريقة استنشاق ماء البحر ..شكلي با جربها والله كريم*



*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه غناتي مناجاة الطرح الحساس بالنسبه لي* 
*موفقه دوم لكل خير* 
*دعواتي لكِ غاليتي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خية على الطرح ..

ربي يعطيكِ العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*على عمر العدو وردة... سلامتج حبابة...* 

*ان شاء الله تنفع .. وترتاحي من هالـ... حالة المزعجة..*

*نورت حبابة .. وطمنينا ...*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*

*خيي شبكة... نورت..* 

*لا خلا ولا عدم من تواجدكم وتواصلكم*

*دمتم في رعاية الله وحفظه..*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-25-2011)

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

سمعت عنها هالمعلومة من قبل وجربتها بالفعل طريقة مريحة 

مشكورة على الطرح القيم

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (05-25-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

البسمة الحمراء

العفو خيتي

نورتِ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*معلومات طبيه مفيدة*

*تسلمي آختي ع الطرح*

*ماننحرم الجديد*

*ودي*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------

